

Gmail Now Lets You Email Your Google+ Connections - hackhackhack
http://thenextweb.com/google/2014/01/09/gmail-auto-complete-now-includes-google-connections-email-addresses-arent-shared-hit-send/

======
3JPLW
Interesting design decision to hide the connection's address until you send
them an email. It at least _notifies_ the recipient that you now know their
address. And the recipient gets the sender's address in exchange. It shows
that Google has some concern for privacy here… but does it actually do
anything? Why hide the addresses in the first place?

I wonder how it interacts with "undo send" …

~~~
mortehu
> until you send them an email.

It's not "until you send", but "until you receive a reply".

~~~
3JPLW
Ahh, that makes much more sense now. Thanks for the clarification.

------
ankitoberoi
So that includes people who have me in their circles or the ones I have in my
circle?

~~~
mankyd
If you take a look at the screenshot, you can see that it's tunable:
[http://cdn1.tnwcdn.com/wp-
content/blogs.dir/1/files/2014/01/...](http://cdn1.tnwcdn.com/wp-
content/blogs.dir/1/files/2014/01/connections2.png)

"Anyone on Google+", "Extended Circles", "Circles", and "No One".

~~~
NxWgvHDqlc
Can someone who already has the feature tell us what its default setting is?
...Please let it at least be "Circles".

------
qwerty_asdf
But does Google know which ones have restraining orders against you?

See also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7029596](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7029596)

~~~
adfadf
If someone has a restraining order against you, you probably shouldn't have
them in your circles in the first place (you also should pay attention to who
you send emails to, either way).

